
Iπstant – Realtime Tweet Notifications - aashishpatil
I am looking for users to try out my iOS app that provides a notification for every tweet.<p>One problem I&#x27;ve faced with Twitter is that because I follow a lot of users updates are missed from quite a few of them. Iπstant lets you create micro groups of upto three users and view all updates from these users. Additionally, you can enable notifications on a group and receive a notification for every tweet posted by the users in the group.<p>Notifications are timed and will automatically stop according to your selected preset interval.<p>A use case for this is following a live event on Twitter. You pick a few handles that are going to be tweeting about the event and enable notifications. Now, you don&#x27;t have to be in front of your screen and can let the event updates come to you in the form of notifications. If you have an Apple Watch, you won&#x27;t even need the iPhone.<p>There is TechCrunch Disrupt next week. You could use the app to follow along if you don&#x27;t have time to be in front of a screen or are not attending.<p>If anyone would like to try the app, please email me at aashish AT pinary.io<p>Thanks,
Aashish<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;aashishpatil
======
flankstaek
I'm pretty sure the default Twitter app supports notifications on users
tweets.

